# enlarged enclosure today (pics)



## Laura (May 11, 2011)

Enlarged the small pen today. Added a 12x 12 area for more grazing. AS you can see, in the foreground, its very short, the new area has tall grass. I wonder how long it will last!?






this is the corner from the outside. we used concrete posts for supports, we screw into the wood. the wood is 2x12x12.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2011)

Very tall weeds.


----------



## dmarcus (May 11, 2011)

I say those weeds won't last long at all...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I say those weeds won't last long at all...


You are so right.


----------



## Jacob (May 11, 2011)

Thats A Large Pen, Im Sure They Wont Last long
As Everyone Mentioned Already


----------



## Laura (May 11, 2011)

we wanted to go bigger, but the lumber yard only had 12 footers, we didnt want to do any cutting and due to where the pen is and how the ground is and ... etc.. we just went with 12x12. 
only took about an hour, so we can figure something else out later..


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 11, 2011)

Looks delicious. I've found that, once you have torties, you see vegetation from a whole new perspective.


----------



## Phantom9 (May 11, 2011)

Nice, I am planning on my outdoor enclosure for Saturday if I can get a rototiller to till the ground for my new seeds. Hopefully it heats up soon though.


----------



## Laura (May 12, 2011)

They found it and are loving it... 





here you can see one tort to the right near the wall. So you can see the area we gave them isnt too bad.. for now!

both rescues:





the area beyond this expansion, is where the big guys are...
This wall is overkill for the little ones,, but its more to keep the big guys Out..


----------



## jaizei (May 12, 2011)

Using the concrete stakes was a great idea.


----------



## Laura (May 12, 2011)

the stakes are quick,, but they will rust out in time...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 12, 2011)

I am very proud of the weed growth in my backyard, I am pretty sure the neighbor's think I've gone loony but it is nothing compared to yours!!! Great growth and great enclosure!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2011)

Hi Laura:

When the pictures are first loading, they're big and I got a real good look at "Bumpy's" face with the grass hanging out of his mouth. I love that picture!


----------

